# Assisted living visit coding



## jkint (Jul 27, 2009)

I have never done billing for assisted living visits. From what I have found out, codes are 99324-99337 depending on new pt or est pt?? Place of Service is 13?? Do you have to put the name of the assited living residence on the claim and do they have Medicare numbers and or NPI number that needs to go on the claim as well?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Joni


----------

